# My 7 Crazy Ladies! [picspam]



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Sorority update!

Let's start with an "OMG"... That's Sora for you! 









Okay. 

Nina: Still my biggest girl! Nothing too new, however I noticed her scales are a tad raised.... She's acting normally so I'm not very worried. Keeping a close eye on her though.









Jayde: She was battling a bit of a bacterial infection a while back but she seems fine now!









Daiquiri: She's been... violent. She looks like she's been bitten in the face recently, which probably means she's been fighting with the others. She hasn't caused any significant damage, so I'm hoping she just had a bad day.









Mew!: She's finally warming up to Noelle... still hard to get them in a shot together:










Thing 1 and thing 2:


















Faye: Can't seem to keep her fins together! but when she doesn't blow them out they look great.


















Sora: Lost her right pectoral, but seems to be getting along well without it!









Noelle!: Fitting in just fine. 










Most of the time I can't get a shot of her by herself since she's always hanging around with everyone else!









More photos to come... for now, I'm sick of tinypic. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww thats nice! My favorite is the first picture.I love the female in the middle, i like the way she poses! Lol! Good luck with your sorority! they look very pretty!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Wonderfull!! ^.^


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta love the first picture, you got photobombed by a betta!
~'0'~


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

The sad thing is I have 3 seperate pictures of Sora gaping like that. I don't know what's up with that girl. lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

You should enter the 4th picture of the two girls in one of the contests sometime. Beautiful photo! And beautiful fish!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

She's just a silly girl :B


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Lovely girls, how long have they been together?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That first picture is hilarious. :lol:

Great shots of your girls! Noelle seems to be the little socialite!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

mand said:


> Lovely girls, how long have they been together?


 
It's been a few months... I think I started it sometime in September. Noelle and Sora are the two newest adds, and they're fitting in surprisingly well!
And thanks guys! I entered one of their shots in the contest this month, hope it gets a decent amount of votes.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Where did you find such beautiful females?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*that what i would like to know too!*


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well... Nina, Jayde and Sora are Wal-Mart bettas, Mew and Noelle are from Petco, Daiquiri is from Petsmart, and Faye is an adoption from New York. I guess I just get lucky. lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I could see running across a few pretty ones at Petco and Petsmart, but Walmart? Yes, lucky lucky you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Well... Nina, Jayde and Sora are Wal-Mart bettas, Mew and Noelle are from Petco, Daiquiri is from Petsmart, and Faye is an adoption from New York. I guess I just get lucky. lol


Well i guess you just do lol. I wish we had a petco close to here


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

very very pretty girls, glad things are going well.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! How's yours going so far?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@metalbetta: Who are you referring to?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful girls! (I may be mistaken though, but Faye looks like she MAY be a boy)
By the way just because im so enthusiastic about learning japanese i would like to give you a big arigatou for naming one girl Sora meaning sky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> You should enter the 4th picture of the two girls in one of the contests sometime. Beautiful photo! And beautiful fish!


I agree! It's my favorite of all of them!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*So beutiful..*


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> @metalbetta: Who are you referring to?


 I was referring to wolfdreamer, my bad.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> Beautiful girls! (I may be mistaken though, but Faye looks like she MAY be a boy)
> By the way just because im so enthusiastic about learning japanese i would like to give you a big arigatou for naming one girl Sora meaning sky!!!!!!!!!


 
Nah, Faye's definitely a girl! I've made sure of the genders of all of my fish before putting them together. If you'd like I could post a few more pictures of her so you can settle your curiosity? lol

And thanks! I love the name Sora... After I named her my boyfriend was giving me heck because he had just finished Kingdom Hearts for the 30th time and he thought I named her after the main character!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Those are awesome photos! I really hope your sorority works out. The first picture is hilarious! It's neat how they are all looking at your and the one just has this shocked look, haha!


----------

